# My new baby!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I got my baby last Wednesday, and hes such a doll! He's 10 weeks old and a hand full, but training is a breeze! Just yesterday I tought him how to sit and lay down in about 15 minutes, and potty training is going along great. He's only 1.5 pounds now and is expected to be about 4 so hes a tiny little guy. I was researching for a while and found a great breeder close to me in Illinois who shows her poodles. He's just a little cuddle bug, hes actually sleeping in my lap right now.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm in love! Such expressive eyes!


----------



## marii (Nov 15, 2009)

oh my godness!
He;s such a cute fluff ball!
I've always wanted a red/apricot poodle!

CONGRATS on the new baby!!!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh my gosh...he is so cute!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Adorable. So lovable and soft.....ahh


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww, he's precious... red/apricot toys always kill me  I LOVE his face, his eyes are so big and beautiful. And the rest of him is just ooohh so cute too!!! I want to cuddle him so bad!! 
Congratulations on the new puppy! It sounds like you love him very much already.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Congratulations. He's just adorable, so cute :beauty:


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What a DOLL Baby!! Oh what great fun it is to have a new little puppy!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

He's just adorable!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG, he's so very cute! 

Congrats - enjoy him!


----------



## Toefunny (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness, he's just too stinkin' cute!


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

what a wee sweety, congratulations


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG - He is sooo tiny and so cute - like a plush-toy really !!!!:rose:

Congrats and enjoy him to the max : )) !!!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so cute - looks like our Gabie when she was a baby!


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Look at that face!!!! He is adorable! Enjoy.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He has the sweetest little face. I bet he'll get away w/ a lot, lol!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh the joy of a puppy! He definitely will use his puppy powers to the fullest extent possible. What a sweet little face.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Gosh he's cute, like a little stuffed toy!


----------

